# Can I handle day olds??



## rabbitman (Feb 24, 2011)

I went into my shed and my doe has kindled she had 2 but one died,  the other one is still alive. I didnt even know she had them. She kept her nest the exact way but than had them covered you couldnt even see the fur. I dont know if there is more. BUt could I handle the one because I need to check to see if there are anymore??? Thanks


----------



## Hooligan Farm (Feb 24, 2011)

I handle mine from day one. Not for a long time, just long enough to check on them


----------



## rabbitlady4433 (Feb 24, 2011)

I handle mine from day one too.  Just long enough to make sure their fed and to count and then put them back.  Yes, I'm obsessed, I do a count every day till they start popping out of the box.  My doe didn't seem to mind, since I would give her a little treat when messing with the kits or cleaning out the cage.


----------



## rabbitman (Feb 24, 2011)

Yes I am obseesed as well LOL. I had to take out her baby and put a nesting box into the nesting box if that made sense. We have a 2'x2' nesting box and the baby was wondering off from the fur, I think thats how the other one dies cuz I found on the other side of the actual nest. I laid down a blanket and put the baby in the nesting box. Hopefully my doe wont mind


----------



## DianeS (Feb 24, 2011)

Aren't you glad you kept her confined to a small area? 

Sorry for the one you lost. Hopefully the other will grow nice and strong! Keep him warm, that's the most important thing. 

Do we get to see a picture?


----------



## dewey (Feb 24, 2011)

Hooligan Farm said:
			
		

> I handle mine from day one. Not for a long time, just long enough to check on them


...and take pictures. 

Even with nest boxes around 10"w x 18-20" long for big NZ's newborns can wonder off.  Sorry about your kit loss...hoping the best from here on out!


----------



## rabbitman (Feb 24, 2011)

Yes DianeS haha I'm sticking to small nest boxes LOL. I am keeping them warm I had to move them inside because tonight we are suppose to have a bad snow storm  and right now it is blowing that bad kind of freezing wind. I tried to post pics but I dont know how to post them on this topic LOL someone help me with that please haha....


----------



## hoodat (Feb 24, 2011)

A lot depends on your doe. They all have different personalities. If your doe is comfortable with you handling her she shouldn't object to you checking the kits so long as you disturb things as little as possible.


----------

